# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Кошки: какая порода ваша

## Irina

_Характер любого человека индивидуален. С другой стороны – мы все чем-то, да похожи. Особенности характера, присущие людям одной национальности, называют национальными чертами. Не всегда их оценка объективна, тем не менее, «памяркоунасть» белорусов и вспыльчивость жителей Кавказа – черты общепризнанные._

Кошки – наши «нахлебники», друзья, соседи и помощники. Известно множество кошачьих пород. У всех кошек проявляется одна общая особенность характера: они относятся к своим хозяевам настолько хорошо или плохо, насколько хозяева любят своих питомцев. С другой стороны каждой породе присущи свои «национальные черты». Совсем как у людей.

Спокойные и дружелюбные британцы – представители британской короткошерстой породы – любят «поговорить», отвечая на ласку хозяина. Преданные как собаки, кошки обеспечивают в доме уют и тепло, дарят хозяевам ощущение уверенности и надежности. Чтобы убедиться, что все неприятности рано или поздно проходят, стоит только взглянуть на аккуратного, довольного жизнью увальня, одетого в красивую, ровную шубку.

Сиамы, оставленные в одиночестве, скучают. Эти домашние кошки требуют постоянного внимания со стороны хозяев, что в них и привлекает. Неудивительно, мы ведь любим, чтобы в нас нуждались. Шумные и ласковые сиамские кошки везде суют свой нос, без них не обходится ни одно домашнее событие.

Кошки-статуэтки, сфинксы, смотрят хозяину прямо в глаза и ждут-не дождутся, когда представится удобный момент забраться на колени или под одеяло. Кошки обожают тактильные контакты. Для сфинкса важен не просто дом, а присутствие в нем ласкового и надежного, большого и теплого человека, к которому можно нежно прижаться.

Под шелковистой шубкой бурмы скрыт плотный комок мышц. Кошки, способные постоять за себя, знают себе цену, возможно, поэтому и не проявляют никогда излишней агрессивности. Любопытные и активные бурмы легко адаптируются в любой компании, на заботу хозяина отвечают преданностью.

Элегантные зеленоглазки – русские голубые кошки дружелюбны, спокойны и нетребовательны. Поддерживая дружеские отношения со всеми членами семьи, они не обижаются, если хозяева мало уделяют внимания своим питомцам в силу занятости. Обладая независимым характером, кошки понимают, что и у людей могут быть собственные заботы. Но ведь рано или поздно проблемы будут решены, вот тогда киска с удовольствием устроится на коленях и затянет свою нежную песню.

Вальяжные и невозмутимые персы – настоящие философы. Взрослый кот получает истинное наслаждение, изучая окружающий мир, например, наблюдая, как на конце водопроводного крана образуются капли воды и падают вниз. Хозяин для кота-перса – важный элемент вселенной и достойный объект для наблюдения. В отличие от котов, для кошек важнее собственные чувства и эмоции, до хозяев им часто нет никакого дела.

Добродушные силачи – шотландские вислоухие кошки – прекрасно уживаются не только с людьми, но и с другими домашними животными, довольствуются самой малой территорией и отлично себя чувствуют даже в перенаселенной «хрущевке».

Остановив свой выбор на представителе какой-то породы, не забывайте главного – мы в ответе за тех, кого приручили. А уж кошка наверняка отплатит взаимностью, несмотря ни на какие «национальные черты».

----------


## vova230

*120 признаков Настоящего Кошатника* 

1. Когда он спит, он почти не шевелится. И уж точно никогда не двигает пальцами ног. 

2. Если на спящего кошатника положить тяжелый предмет, он всю ночь будет заботиться, чтобы предмет не упал и не сдвинулся. 

3. Если во сне кинуть кошатнику на живот что-нибудь довольно тяжелое, он улыбнется и пробурчит, не просыпаясь: "Эх, разыгралась мелкая! Давай на кухню - я спать хочу" 

4. Утром, не разлепляя глаз, он идет на кухню и долго ищет там миски, чтобы наполнить их. Даже если кухня не его, и водятся на ней из животных только тараканы. 

5. Дохлая мышь в тапочке вызывает у кошатника умиление. Крыса - восхищение. 

6. Вам покажется, что он всегда простужен - потому что, придя в помещение, он тут же принимается прикрывать двери и запирать окна. 

7. Уходя из ресторана, он обязательно оставит на столе кусок мяса - "Не нам одним вкусной едой наслаждаться". 

8. Если вы подадите к пиву чипсы и сыр, он будет весь вечер закусывать только чем-либо одним, потому что смешивать сухой корм и натуру нельзя. 

9. Если вы хотите показать, что дико его ревнуете, просто описайте ему ботинок. По-другому он не поймет. 

10. У истинного кошатника тапки всегда по утру валяются в броске от кровати. Причём в разных сторонах 

11. Определить истинного кошатника легко! В любой компании он как правило срывается на разговоры о кошках ......даже если обещал себе этого не делать 

12. Определить истинного кошатника проще по коллекции кошек, брелку с кошкой и картинке с кошкой на десктопе и мобилке 

13. У истинного кошатника есть специальная тряпочка или щеточка для мытья кошкиных мисок. (или даже специальная кошкина бутылка средства для мытья посуды) 

14. Истинный кошатник, придя с работы вечером, сначала кормит кошек, а потом ест сам. 

15. Истинный кошатник не выбрасывает фантики в мусорное ведро. Он скатывает их в шарик и кидает на пол. 

16. Истинный кошатник знает, каков на вкус кошачий корм. 

17. Покупая вкусности себе, настоящий кошатник купит деликатесов и коту. И коту, пожалуй, в первую очередь... 

18. Одежду кошатник выбирает по принципу: а) к ней не прилипает шерсть (или с нее легко счистить шерсть, или на ней не видно шерсть) б) на ней трудно сделать зацепки. 

19. Истинный кошатник никогда не захлопывает двери резким движением. Он прикрывает их очень осторожно, или оставляет щель шириной с кошачью тушку. 

20. Истинный кошатник, не дотягивая до зарплаты, больше всего сокрушается о том, что кошке будет нечего кушать (а не ему самому). 

21. Каждый цветок в доме истинного кошатника был разрыт или уронен с подоконника хотя бы один раз. 

22. Истинный кошатник мужского пола лежит на спине всегда согнув ноги - коты часто промахиваются мимо живота. 

23. Знакомясь с кем-то, Истинный Кошатник перво-наперво выясняет, любит ли человек кошек. Если тот кошек не любит, Истинный Кошатник сразу же теряет к нему интерес, а то и вовсе начинает относиться враждебно. 

24. Истинный кошатник никогда не ест куриные хрящики. 

25. Истинный кошатник всегда знает, какая из его кошек роется сейчас в туалете. 

26. Истинный кошатник никогда не ленится убирать еду со стола в холодильник. 

27. Истинный кошатник в гости приходит с подарком не для хозяйского ребёнка, а для хозяйского кота. 

28. Истинный кошатник играет с чужим ребёнком так, как он (ИК) играет с котом. 

29. Истинный кошатник всегда покупает еду сначала для кота, а на оставшиеся деньги -для себя. 

30. Истинный кошатник никогда не ставит стакан рядом с клавиатурой. 

31. Истинный кошатник при покупке нового цветка сначала выяснит, не ядовито ли растение для кошек. 

32. Истинный кошатник, владеющий некастрированным котом или ревнивой кошкой, всегда имеет место в плотно закрывающемся шкафу для обуви гостей. 

33. Истинный кошатник всегда точно знает, кто ему дороже - кот или супруг. 

34. Истинный кошатник знает: как человек обращается с животным, так он и будет обращаться с ИК (ласки и пр..постель.) 

35. Истинный кошатник всегда, везде и всюду будет обращать в свою кошачью веру желающих и нежелающих. 

36. Истинный кошатник счастлив только тогда, когда семья(или человек), не имевшая ранее кота, взяла у него котёнка и через год всё ещё довольна. 

37. Истинный кошатник никогда не убирает постель, если на ней кто-то спит(не человеческий член семьи). 

38. Истинный кошатник свято уверен, что лучшая приправа - это кошачья шерсть. 

39. Истинный кошатник считает себя привелегированным существом относительно собачника - ему не нужно каждый день гулять. 

40. У Истинного кошатника есть только одна мечта - огромный загородный дом, чтобы побольше, ПОБОЛЬШЕ... А вот тогда он подумает и о собаке - должен же кто-то охранять его Алмазный Фонд!!! 

41. Настоящий кошатник никогда не чувствует себя полностью одетым, если на нем нет кошачьей шерсти 

42. Кошатник принюхивается к каждой лужице пролитой жидкости! 

43. Истинный кошатник, после того, как кот несколько раз попытался забраться на форточку, сделает специальную досочку для сидения на форточке. 

44. Истинный кошатник, когда кот, забыв убрать когти, прыгает на колени, мужественно сжимает челюсти и не издает ни звука. А то кот может испугаться и не будет больше приходить на ручки. 

45. Истинный кошатник, даже катастрофически опаздывая утром на работу, задержится, чтобы погладить пришедшего его проводить кота. 

46. Истинный кошатник приходя с работы сначало моет лотки, потом кормит кошек, а потом дело доходит до мужа и ребенка. 

47. Истинный кошатник,уходя из дома проверит выключены ли электрические приборы, газ,закрыты ли прочно окна,двери и с каждой кошкой попрощается персонально и сообщит им примерное время своего возвращения. 

48. Истинный Кошатник, рассказывая, как он лечил своего питомца, говорит: "Одной лапой я прижал кота к дивану, а другой - залил ему в рот лекарство". 

49. Истинный Кошатник, прочитав вышеприведённое высказывание, будет долго недоумевать, в чём здесь юмор, так как по его мнению, тут всё правильно написано... 

50. Истинный кошатник всегда ходит с расцарапанными руками 

51. Истинный кошатник на улице видит сначала идущую вдалеке кошку, а потом человека в двух шагах от себя 

52. Истинный кошатник заметив кошку на улице, в окне, на балконе и т.п. реагирует так бурно, как будто видит такое животне в первый раз. 

53. С истинным кошатником никогда нельзя заговаривать о кошках, иначе вы рискуете слушать его монолог несколько суток. (совет для тех кто не является истинным кошатником) 

54. Истинный кошатник всегда готов залезть на дерево за котенком 

55. Истинный кошатник никогда не выкинет залетевшего в комноту майского жука - ведь за ним охотится любимый кот! 

56. Когда истинный кошатник слышит новость, что обесточена половина Москвы, первая мысль - "хорошо, что у зверья сухой корм" 

57. Если истинный кошатник, идя в туалет, увидит, что там кошка сосредоточенно занимается своим маленьким или большим делом, то он будет стоять у двери и терпеливо ждать окончания процесса, чтоб не спугнуть... 

58. В обчной семье мать говорит сыну: "После того как погладил кошку - вымой руки"! 
В семье кошатников: "Вымой руки, прежде чам кошку гладить"! 

59. Истинный кошатник овладевает техникой использования клавиатуры и мыши одной рукой, т.к. другой рукой приходиться придерживать и гладить Её Величество КОШКУ 

60. И вообще, цветы в доме Истинного Кошатника заводят исключительно для любимца, который будет ежедневно их обгрызать.

----------


## vova230

61. В доме у Истинного Кошатника не бывает расчески. Роль расчески выполняют кошки, причесывая коготками волосы сладко спящего любимого хозяина. 

62. В семье, где кот ходит в унитаз, Истинный Кошатник сливает воду не только после, но и до. И вообще, проходя мимо туалета, заглядывает туда и на всякий случай просто сливает воду. 

63. Истинный Кошатник стеклит балкон не для себя, а чтобы кошка не свалилась. 

64. И вообще, особо продвинутые Истинные Кошатники сооружают отдельный кошачий балкон. 

65. Истинный Кошатник никогда не уснет без колыбельной, спетой его любимым котом. 

66. Истинный Кошатник никогда не пользуется грелкой, ведь у него есть кот. 

67. ИК меняет подоконники на широкие исключительно для кошки 

68. Истинный кошатник (собачник) покупает фотоаппарат и видеокамеру в основном для того, что бы снимать своих питомцев и их детей. 

69. В доме ИК на 1 альбом человеческих фото приходится 2 кошачих. 

70. А компьютер ИК покупает для того, что бы вешать в интернете эти фото, а так же, что бы общаться с другими кошатниками. 

71. Настоящий кошатник идя в магазин тратит 600 р на кошку и 100 р на себя . 

72. Настоящий кошатник задохнется ночью, но побоиться скинуть с лица спящую кошку, дабы не разбудить. 

73. Настоящий кошкатник всегда покупает кискам хорошую воду, а сам довольствуется прокипяченой водой из под крана. 

74. Настоящий кошатник не сможет позволить себе большой диван в малогабаритной квартире, но всегда найдет место для очередного домика для кошки. 

75. Истинный кошатник, сидя на унитазе, всегда откроет дверь туалета, если в нее кто-то скребется. 

76. Истинный кошатник всегда пожелает доброго дня каждой проходящей по улице кошке и расспросит ее о здоровье. 

77. А также: уступит дорогу; предупредит ее о гуляющей за углом собаке; попросит, чтобы она не переходила дорогу в неположенном месте. И зачем ему замечать ошарашенные глаза прохожих? 

78. Истинный кошатник понимает, что название "коврик для мышки" весьма условно. На самом деле это коврик для кошки. 

79. Истинный кошатник не обижается на кошку дольше одного часа. Или секунд десяти. 

80. А если наступит на что-то мягкое (даже днем) нервно одергивает ногу и смотрит - не повредил ли кого-то (даже в гостях у людей, у которых кошек никогда и не было) 

81. Настоящий кошатник спокойно спит в 5 утра, когда стадо котеек пробегает по нему, лезет на шторы и сбрасывает со стола всевозможные предметы, но мгновенно просыпается от оглушаюшей тишины и бежит смотреть - почему ни кто не бегает и не шумит? Не случилось ли чего... 

82. ИК очень расстраивается, если на улице кошка от него убегает. 

83. Истинный кошатник ВСЕГДА доводит до обморока продавцов в зоомагазинах, дотошно выясняя подробности об игрушках, витаминах и кормах. 

84. ИК всегда сделает телевизор/магнитофон тише если кошкодети спят. 

85. ИК уходя из дома старшему котею объявит: "Ты за старшего!" 

86. ИК может сам съесть что попало, но кот будет есть только самое лучшее. 

87. ИК всегда и отовсюду хочет скорее вернуться домой к своим ненаглядным скучающим без него котеям. 

88. ИК умеет разговаривать по кошачьи и постоянно это делает. 

89. Можно легко стать другом ИК или втереться в доверие, достаточно очень много разговаривать с ним о кошках, особенно слушать о его кошках, восхищаться только его кошками. 

90. ИК завтракает стоя, если стул занят котом. 

91. ИК утром не встает с кровати так долго, как возможно, если у нее на теле спит кот. 

92. ИК предпочтет старадать и терпеть позывы в туалет, но не сбросит кота с колен. 

93. ИК посылает мужа НАХ, если укладываясь на ночь кот первым устроится у нее на плече. 

94. ИК звоня домой из другого города просит дать трубку коту и долго говорит с ним невзирая на стоимость звонка. 

95. ИК дает коту понюхать и попробовать ингридиенты для салата. 

96. ИК не моет тарелку из под яичницы, пока ее не оближет кот. 

97. ИК уходя из дому и оставляя ребенка одного с котом, беспокоится, как бы с котом чего не случилось. 

98. ИК (даже хрупкого телосложения) безропотно прет домой тяжеленный мешок с наполнителем или кошачье дерево 

99. ИК, входя в чиновничий кабинет, первым делом проверяет, нет ли где календаря или открытки с кошкой 

100. ИК никогда не просыплет стиральный порошок на пол 

101. ИК всегда предпочтет товар, в рекламе которого использовался кот 

102. ИК никогда не расстраивается, если его день рождения совпал с выставкой кошек 

103. ИК никогда не выйдет замуж за мужчину, который способен ударить кошку 

104. ИК никогда не боится развода, т.к. в одиночестве все равно не останется 

105. Истинный кошатник придя в гости, первым делом подружится со всеми имеющимися кошками. Если отношения не сложились - вечер прошёл напрасно 

106. Истинный кошатник не теряет надежду русским языком объяснить своим кошкам - что такое хорошо и что такое плохо 

107. Истинный кошатник не сможет пройти мимо спящей кошки не поцеловав её в пушистую морду или ещё куда... 

108. ИК до тех пор не убирает с пола пустые кульки и сумки, пока его ненаглядное чудо ими интересуется. 

109. ИК моет пол в квартире не для того, чтобы было чисто, а чтобы его ненаглядные кошки поиграли со шваброй.(Во всяком случае мои уверены в том, что сие увлекательное дело я затеваю исключительно для того, чтобы они могли поохотиться) 

110. Любимца ИК ЗНАЮТ ВСЕ!! (И не важно хотят они этого или нет) 

111. ИК всегда с увлечением коллекционирует отпавшие усы своего любимца и с гордостью показывает остальным свою коллекцию 

112. ИК свято верит в то, что от вязки ШИНШИЛЛЫ и ЧЕРЕПАХИ рождаются КОТЯТА, и от ТИГРА и ЧЕРЕПАХИ – тоже! 

113. Истинный кошатник выбирает фотоаппарат с учетом возможности качественного фотографирования без вспышки. 

114. Истинный кошатник никогда не поменяет мотитор компьютера на тонкий (нового образца), чтобы не лишить кошек возможности удобно расположиться на его теплой поверхности. 

115. Истинный кошатник при уходе из дома в вечернее время всегда оставляет свет включенным, хотя бы в одной комнате. 

116. Истинный кошатник всегда прячет в шкаф ботинки со шнурками. 

117. Количеству кошачьих игрушек в доме истинного кошатника может позавидовать любой зоомагазин. 

118. Истинный кошатник периодически принимается пересчитывать своих питомцев. Не находя одного из них в течение 30 секунд, он в панике мечется по квартире с воплями "Мурка пропалааааааа!!!!!" При этом наглухо закрытые окна и двери в расчет не принимаются. 

119. Истинный кошатник заводит аквариумных рыбок исключительно для того, чтобы у кошек был свой собственный "телевизор". 

120. Дети истинного кошатника даже если им 5-6 лет могут объяснить любому взрослому что-такое соррель или табби А еще такие дети обсуждают эти вопросы между собой на выставках кошек!

----------


## Sanych

М не персы нравятся. Я уже настолько привык к плоскому носу своего перса, что обычной породы коты кажутся слишком длинноносые

----------


## Justin

смесь сибирской с сиамской , такой злючий зараза

----------


## PatR!oT

дворняжка )))))

----------


## Carlen

У нас было несколько пород кошек. Все они хороши. Все они разные. Два перса были прямо противоположности. Белый - агрессивный. Хозяин, вернее господин, всех домашних считал своими слугами соответственно казнил и миловал только по собственному усмотрению, но и защищал. Черный увалень, добрее животного не существует наверное, но защитник от него никакой, боится любого резкого звука. Оба не любят быть на руках, но иногда белый - позволял, черный терпит. Была сиамочка Тайской селекции. Она была нам всем как мама. Все должны быть при ней, накормлены, вовремя уложены спать, вовремя разбужены, вылизаны и причесаны. Мы с ней ходили по малину, когда младшему ребенку было три года и не боялись что он потеряется. Стоило только кликнуть ее и спросить где малой, и бежать за ней напролом через малинник к малышу. А она уще успевала контролировать где старший семилетний, где мама и где папа. почище любой собаки.

А сейчас половина семьи мечтает о шотланском вислоухом, вторая половина об абисинской кошке.

----------


## Sanych

> Белый - агрессивный. Хозяин, вернее господин, всех домашних считал своими слугами соответственно казнил и миловал только по собственному усмотрению


Моя кошка белая перс любит хулиганить. То с ребёнком дерётся, то цветы жены обижает

----------


## Carlen

Цветы это история отдельная. Не встречал еще кошек равнодушных к цветам на подоконнике

----------


## vova230

Просто цветы надо правильные выращивать. Например кактусы.
Хотя и это не всегда спасает. У нас на работе крыса кактус съела.

----------


## Sanych

Крыс надо мочить, особенно на работе

----------


## vova230

Ни в коем случае. Моченые они воняют.
Надо просто хорошо кормить. Например семечками. Мы свою покормили, больше не беспокоит. Кстати семечки лучше не на рынке покупать, а в СЭС брать.

----------


## Carlen

> Ни в коем случае. Моченые они воняют.
> Надо просто хорошо кормить. Например семечками. Мы свою покормили, больше не беспокоит. Кстати семечки лучше не на рынке покупать, а в СЭС брать.


Покормили, больше не беспокоит, только кактусы поедает.

----------


## Carlen

Вообще -то речь о кошках. Мои персы на кактусах клочья шерсти оставляют, когда мимо проходят. А так кактусы тоже растения ничего, видимо правильные, и кошки их дествительно не жуют, не едят, и вообще не трогают. Одним словом не кошачьи растеньица. Но они, то есть с кактусы, не радуют кошек, то как они могут порадовать хозяев последних?

----------


## Mouse

На счет кактусов не согласен. Тут дело всего лишь в колючках. У меня есть кактус без иголок, так кошка его любила пожевать. А вообще это у них нехватка витаминов и они травкой чистят желудок. Или проращивайте дома травку, или когда лето - не поленитесь принести свежей, сочной травы. И не бойтесь, если скушав пырея, кошка начнет рыгать - так желудок прочищается.

Люблю простых кошек, и не важна их порода, или ее отсутствие))

----------


## Carlen

Мне кажется, что витаминов у моих кошек ровно столько сколько надо, но травку они щиплют, по каким-то неведомым для меня причинам, скорее всего из-за какого-то инстинкта... А однажды жена под розами посадила валериану для эксперимента своего садового, а оказалось для радости кошачьей. То-то было весело, то-то хорошо!

----------


## Mouse

В естественной среде кошки кушают травку. Ведь как и у человека, есть витамины, которые организм не может синтезировать. Поэтому и кушают разные травы, которые инстинкт подсказывает. А так как в неволе можно попастись только на хозяйской горшочной лужайке, то интерес падет на все зелёное))) даже кактусы. А про валериану - это как для наркомана доза)))

----------


## Carlen

> В естественной среде кошки кушают травку. Ведь как и у человека, есть витамины, которые организм не может синтезировать. Поэтому и кушают разные травы, которые инстинкт подсказывает. А так как в неволе можно попастись только на хозяйской горшочной лужайке, то интерес падет на все зелёное))) даже кактусы. А про валериану - это как для наркомана доза)))


Откуда все это знаешь? Опытный фелинолог? или зоолог. Про травы - это понятно и без разговоров. А про валериану - досужее мнение человеков о кошках. по моим многолетним наблюдениям я бы так не сказал однозначно и не стал бы сравнивать с наркоманией состояние кошки при общении с корнями валерианы.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Я осенью кочки с травой запасал,зимой дома высаживал.Для кошки был праздник

----------


## Carlen

То что хозяин что-то делает с заботой о своей любимице, это для нее двойной праздник.

----------


## Carlen

Это Жаклин Либрида де Брайз
Порода Скоттиш фолд, окрас - голубая тебби

----------


## Carlen

Максим

----------


## АВИАТОР

БАГИРА. 
Вот такое чудо жило у меня. Прожила 16 лет,хотя жила всё время в квартире.И,угадайте с одного раза,кто был главный в доме    Снимок неудачный,конечно,но не я и делал

----------


## Mouse

> Откуда все это знаешь?.. А про валериану - досужее мнение человеков о кошках. по моим многолетним наблюдениям я бы так не сказал однозначно и не стал бы сравнивать с наркоманией состояние кошки при общении с корнями валерианы.


У бабушки на огороде растет велериана. Так вот наш кот откопает корешков, а потом сидит на солнце как огурец, а точнее валяется, и его тело как пластилин - лепи любую фигуру - ему всё равно. И к этому месту приходят соседские коты, налижутся или нанюхаются - и обдолбаные шляются. Так что это я не придумал и это не стереотипное мышление. А таблетки валерианы- это не то.
 А наркотическую зависимость и пристрастие животных, вкючая диких, я изучал в научных трудах разных авторов.

----------


## vova230

Водная настойка валерианы тоже действует на кошек неслабо. Сам проводил эксперименты. А вот спиртовую настойку кошки не принимают, хоть тоже запах валерианы присутствует.

----------


## Carlen

А я не знаю, может у меня кот такой, но он трется об корни, валяется на них вроде разморенный становится, но проходит пять минут и ему все это надоедает и он уходит поесть и спать.

----------


## Carlen

Жаклин немного подросла сейчас ей пять месяцев. Как она  будет реагировать на валерианку мы сможеи узнать в конце лета

----------


## ksanka

Судя по всем признакам [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] прирождённая кошатница))))

----------


## Роман

А я - весь такой рыжий и нахальный  Не по внешнему виду, а характеру. Не могу ассоциировать себя с сибирской или любой другой длинношерстной породой

----------


## Carlen

Каждое лето мы все свободное время проводим на даче. Там у нас растут разные любимые цветы. И, проводя время среди благородных роз, шикарных лилий, аристократичных пионов, бесшабашных лилейников, простых в своей травяной красоте хост, по-восточному сдержанных рододендронов и других красивых цветов, трав и  кустарников душа наполняется необыкновенной энергией, и начинаешь относиться ко всему живому с какой-то особой теплотой. Но главное достоинство нашей дачи это то, что там очень нравится нашим кошкам. Пожалуй, это главная причина лично моего трепетного отношения к нашей цветочной даче.
Занимаешься различными делами, стрижкой газона, поливом или прополкой, или, мастеря что-либо на хоздворе, или просто ничего не делая, наблюдаешь за поведением кошек, а потом, зимой, перебирая фотографии, вспоминаешь и стараешься максимально точно все записать потому, что, мне думается, у кошек есть чему поучиться. Кошачьему  естественному любопытству к окружающему миру, взаимоотношениям и заботе друг о друге, отношению к чему-то своему или чему-то чужому.
Некоторыми из этих зарисовок мне бы хотелось поделиться.

Бросили…   (по рассказу жены)
По соседству с нашей дачей расположена дача сестры моей жены Елены.
Как-то утром рано, когда еще все спали, я поднялся и ушел на рыбалку. Наш любимец и добряк черный перс Максим не уследил моего ухода, и расстроился, что я так вероломно исчез, оставив его одного со спящей Еленой. Тогда он решил, чтобы случайно еще и хозяйка куда-нибудь не исчезла, лечь на ее халат (уж без халата- то она никуда не уйдет). И через некоторое время спокойно и крепко заснул, уверенный в своем будущем. А Лена встала и, как спала в пижаме, так и пошла в ней к сестре пить кофе. Сидят они у нее на террасе, пьют кофе и вдруг слышат жалобный плачь Макса. Побежали смотреть, уж не случилось ли чего. Прибегают, видят ошарашенного жизненной несправедливостью кота, сидящего на халате и горько плачущего от обиды, что все бросили несчастное бедное животное, несмотря на то, что он казалось все предусмотрел.

Охота на птиц
Черный персидский кастрированный кот Максим, очень добрый, как говорится и мухи не обидит, любит всех и вся. 
Днем Максим почти не выходит на улицу – солнце мгновенно нагревает его шерсть  и ему становится жарко. Поэтому днем он  лежит в тенечке или в доме, где попрохладнее и только наблюдает за всем происходящим. Он уже совсем взрослый и умный кот, ему нет нужды бегать и узнавать постоянно что-то новое, он и так прекрасно знает, что может произойти на даче и вообще в округе, а чего произойти не может. Но по утрам и вечерам Максим тоже не прочь побегать, как молодые кошки, размять мышцы, разогнать кровь по жилам.
Однажды ранним утром, после пробуждения, мы вышли из дома для посещения туалета – у нас есть специальный участок, где ничего не растет, вот он, этот участок и заменяет нам лоток на даче. Сделав свои дела, Максим решил, как всегда, обойти свою территорию, проверить все ли в порядке. Я иду с ним. Вдруг мы замечаем двух скворцов, что-то ищущих в траве под яблоней. Макс посмотрел на меня, сказав, как заправский охотник, одними глазами: «Видишь - добыча». А может он сказал: «Смотри и учись», я сразу не разобрал, а переспрашивать не решился. Максим уже весь был в охоте. Шла подготовка к решающему броску. Готовился он основательно, впрочем, как и все, что он делал, прижался к земле, завилял задом, настраивая себя на прыжок, выжидал подходящий момент. Длилось это долго, минут пять-шесть, все сознание хищника направлено на объект охоты, каждая клеточка его тела настроена на победный финал. И вдруг – резкий прыжок. Расстояние в шесть метров он преодолел в два прыжка. И вот он – триумф охотника! Поглядел на меня взглядом победителя, смотри, мол, как бы я их поймал! Мне осталось только искренне удивиться стремительности броска и восторженно похвалить его ловкость и с гордостью потом рассказывать всем об этой охоте. И не важно, что птицы улетели, еще в момент подготовки. За то какой изящный был бросок! Какой был азарт! Какая грация движений!

Охота на лягушек
Полугодовалый котенок Жаклин, породы скоттиш-фолд чемпион по охоте на лягушек. Когда начинает смеркаться она выходит на охоту. У нее это получается лучше всех – лишь на мгновение исчезает в кустах роз и уже тащит в зубах лягушку. Приносит ее к нам на свет на террасу, где мы пьем по вечерам чай, обсуждаем прошедший день и строим планы на завтра. Жаклин приносит к нам лягушку в надежде на наши похвалы. Мы, конечно, не скупимся и на все лады восхваляем ее ловкость. Жаклин в это время играет с лягушкой и, конечно, с явным удовольствием слушает нас. Лягушка сначала пытается удрать, но Жаклин четко мониторит ситуацию и такой возможности ей не дает. Затем лягушка притворяется мертвой и Жаклин начинает потихоньку терять к ней интерес, но на всякий случай подбрасывает лягушку вверх, которая опять, видимо, от состояния свободного полета начинает шевелить лапами, а Жаклин поняв, что ее хотели обмануть, начинает играть с новым азартом. Игра продолжается минут десять, потом Жаклин необходим короткий перерыв, чтобы понять, как мы к этому всему относимся. Лягушка удирает, а Жаклин бежит за следующей. Максим вместе с нами сидя или лежа не стуле, лениво наблюдает за играми малышки, и они его, кажется, совершенно не трогают.
Но однажды Жаклин притащила что-то непонятное – с виду обычная лягушка, но из головы по бокам торчали достаточно большие крылья, и хлопала эта неведома зверушка ими невероятно быстро, видимо пытаясь взлететь. Мы обомлели, даже у Максимки появился живой интерес в глазах. Он спрыгнул со стула, подошел, понюхал отчаянно машущее крыльями и прыгающее по лягушечьи существо и, видимо все поняв, обратно спокойно запрыгнул на стул. Он ничем не выдал своего открытия и пришлось нам тоже вставать и внимательно разглядывать это чудо, что так любезно для изучения фауны родной природы предоставила Жаклин. Оказалось, что это обыкновенная лягушка, которая тоже была на охоте и поймала какую-то бабочку, тело бабочки было в пасти у лягухи, а крылья наружи махали без устали. Впечатление от увиденного было потрясающим. Жаклин была очень довольна, что потрясла нас, но еще более довольна, что сумела произвести на Максима впечатление. Играла Жаклин с ней самозабвенно. Лягушка притворялась мертвой, ложилась вверх брюхом, но машущие крылья ее выдавали и котенок продолжал с ней играть, пока бедное земноводное не сообразило расстаться со своей добычей, разинула пасть, бабочка постаралась поскорее убраться из этого дурдома, в душе благодаря неизвестную спасительницу. Жаклин к обыкновенной лягушке без крыльев постепенно потеряла интерес. Все это время Максим внимательно наблюдал за игрой Жаклин и, мне кажется, даже зауважал ее после этого случая, по крайней мере, он уже не относился к ней как к бестолковому и непутевому члену семьи.

Этот рассказ я не знаю, как назвать, подумал немного, ничего в голову не пришло, так и остался рассказик без названия, хотя вариантов было много…

Наступило лето, Жаклин первый раз приехала на дачу. Сколько здесь всего интересного и загадочного, но столько же непонятного и пугающего. То ветерок подует и тихим шелестом заскользит сухой листик по траве газона, то пролетит жук со звуком самолета на бреющем полете.… Еще возле дома в двух шагах более-менее спокойно, но дальше отходить как-то опасно. Но тут из дома выходит Максим, и, ни на что не обращая внимания, так смело и твердой походкой идет мимо махающей лопастями такой страшной метровой мельницы, мимо недобро гудящей водяной колонки, мимо явно замышляющего какую-то опасную пакость зеленого шланга, лежащего на траве и поджидающего зазевавшегося прохожего. Какой он все-таки отважный! Жаклин смелеет и идет следом, но тут пролетела бабочка и, забыв обо всем, Жаклин бросается ее ловить. Максим тем временем перешел газон и залез к Елене на качели. Бабочка улетела. Жаклин оглянулась, Макса рядом не было, а она оказалась на огромно далеком расстоянии от дома, метров пять не меньше. Ей стало страшно. На полусогнутых лапах, припав к земле, прижав и без того прижатые уши тихо-тихо продвигается ближе к дому, испуганно озираясь по сторонам и пугаясь каждого шороха. Елена позвала ее ласковым голосом. Но что значит голос хозяйки перед грозным внутренним голосом жуткого страха, даже если голос хозяйки и ласковый. Почти сравнясь по высоте с пятисантиметровой травой свежестриженного газона, большим усилием воли Жаклин все же обернулась на голос Лены, увидела свою хозяйку, сидящую на диване качелей и рядом с ней, о боже, Макса, отважного и ничего не боящегося, в благостной неге смотрящего на мир узкими щелочками глаз. Что делать? В доме, конечно, спокойно, родные запахи, но не так заманчиво сидеть одной, а с Максимом безопасно и, главное, гораздо интереснее. И пусть он всем своим видом показывает, что она ему безразлична, но ведь все знают, что он ее любит и всегда готов стать на ее защиту.  Бегом к нему! Победителю всех самых грозных страхов. Отдышась и немного осмелев Жаклин пошла гулять по цветам, время от времени проверяя на месте ли Максим, охраняет ли он ее. Ведь один его взгляд, одно его присутствие разгоняет все жуткие страхи и вселяет уверенность в маленькое, барабанной дробью бьющееся, сердечко пугливого неопытного котенка, приехавшего на дачу, где столько всего пугающего и непонятного, сколько загадочного и интересного.

Не боги горшки обжигают.
Эту пословицу, всем известную и незаслуженно немного забытую, я недавно услышал из уст владелицы питомника «Либрида» и заводчицы нашей милой принцессы Жаклин Юлии Хомюк, которой мы очень благодарны за ее труд по разведению по-настоящему породистых кошек, и решил, что эти слова как раз подойдут в качестве названия этого рассказа.

Несколько лет назад был у нас  большой белоснежный персидский кот Мартын. С характером агрессивным и своенравным и натурой коронованного монарха. Строил он всех домашних как  хотел. Правил по всем правилам монархии. Казнил и миловал, не взирая на личности, но и защищал самоотверженно свою семью и территорию от внешних и внутренних врагов.
Но однажды, приехав по весне на дачу первый раз, увидел летающих насекомых – мух, стрекоз, бабочек, шмелей.… И летали они высоко и быстро. А в королевстве не должно быть существ не подчиненных воле короля. И в первый раз Мартын жалостливо плачущим голосом замяукал, с тоской глядя, как разные там летающие и жужжащие твари ведут себя без должного к нему почтения а главное от собственного бессилия что-либо изменить. А поймать их и наказать не было совершенно никакой возможности. Ну никто его не научил этому. Нам его стало жалко, и мы поймали ему бабочку – он стал играть с ней. Мы отвлеклись. Опять плачь. Сидит Мартын над наказанной за вольнодумие бабочкой и просит следующую. Надо было срочно научить ловить их самому. Мартын был готов обучаться искусству ловли насекомых. И отложив на время свое величие, а мы свои дела, Мартын стал учиться. Учителем его стал один из его подданных,  мой старший сын Игорь. Игорек опустился на четвереньки и начал прыгать, показывая как надо ловить летающих насекомых. Мартын внимательно наблюдал за Игорем. Минут через пятнадцать, когда курс теоретической подготовки был закончен, начались практические занятия. Сколько было радости и гордости у ученика, а еще больше у учителя за первую пойманную бабочку. Конечно, печальна участь той первой бабочки – она была съедена котом под обалденный взгляд Игоря. Но с той поры Мартын виртуозно ловил разных насекомых. Мастерство отточилось до такой степени, что Мартын спал, но стоило пролететь над ним мухе, то он, даже не вставая, лежа, просто выбрасывал свою широкую лапу на пути движения насекомого и оно, глупое насекомое, со всего размаху врезалось в эту железную монаршую лапу и от этого, видимо, теряло всякий интерес к жизни, по крайней мере, на время.
Всему можно научиться, даже если ты король, ведь не боги горшки обжигают.

----------

